# Leapers Accushot UTG scopes. Anyone got em? How do you like em



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Well i am looking for a new scope and ran up on a 4x16x56 scope by leapers. Or UTG. or Accushot, or whatever they call themselves. Any olinions on the product or company?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

When it comes to optics I wouldn't waste my money on UTG. Some of their stuff is ok but optics would not be one of those. I'd rate them along with Barska. While I've only had one Barska and it was ok, I wouldn't put any money into another. There are plenty of inexpensive (relative term) out there.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I purchased a UTG a few weeks back. There's a thread in this section called "My opinion on 2 things" where I discuss the scope. I totally agree with Fred. The scope clarity is terrible. Save your money and buy a Nikon or Leupold if you can afford it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree with these guys wholeheartedly. Good luck on your search. Let us know what you end up buying.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My advice is to never but a scope or binoculars without looking through them yourself, hence dont mail order. Then buy the one that you think is the clearest for you budget.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info and advice. I was looking at one for my girlfriends 10/22 im doing in all pink for her birthday since i can illuminate the reticule pink ha. U think itd be ok for that or no?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, it would probably be ok for that. As long as she's not expecting to do any serious target work it will probably work just fine.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome. I think shes gonna love it. Not quite built yet, but more than happy that we are almost done. Now just gotta hide it till her birthday in november..


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I have one of the 3-12 compact, and the knobs are a little stiff, but it looks okay, although I don't have anything with "good' glass to compare it to. Used I would probably buy one if the PO has the receipt, but in that price range nw, there are better scopes. Check out the Centerpoint 4-16x40 at walmart. I have two now. First one I think had a problem, so back to walmart it went, with no questions asked. New one is on an airgun, and the second will probably end up on a Savage MKII. If you are looking for something in that range, and want to stay cheap, I would say it's your best bet.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Ive got one on my savage brj .22mag. Does it hold good zero? Cuz it seems like every 4 or 5 months i have to rezero mine. Just another excuse to shoot i guess 8)


----------

